# Help withTorque in ft. lb of oil pan drain plug and...



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

Does anyone know the proper ft. lbs of torque for the oil drain plug? The torque setting for the spark plugs?
I would love some help!











_Modified by fibes at 12:30 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Help withTorque in ft. lb of oil pan drain plug and... (fibes)*

There's a torque for those?








22 ft-lb for drain plug, and I didn't see a torque value for the spark plug, it may depend on the manufacture. I bought a set of Bosch plug once and the box had the install instructions that recommended putting the grounding arm at a right angle of the fuel injectors direction of spray. I guess that's only possible depending on the type of car you have...


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Help withTorque in ft. lb of oil pan drain plug and... (fibes)*

From Bentley, both are the same, 22 ft-lbs, 30N-m


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys! I need a Bentley manual for this car...


----------

